# Warco Major Mill Mod.



## Arnak (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Just in case anyone is interested I made a small modification to my Major Mill, it might be applicable to similar machines?

I found that I needed to mill out some rectangular slots for a slide valve.

The mill was brought with a power feed for left - right travel but the electric stops are not accurate as the power feed runs on a little when it hits the limit switches.

Perfectly OK for work where you can over run the end but for precise work not what you need.

So as the slots are quite short in length and width I decided to make some solid limit switches so that the movement can be performed repeatedly by turning the hand wheel.

It only took a few hours to make the parts from the scrap box, OK so I'm a slow worker. 

The mill table can be set accurately at one end of the required travel then the limit stop can be set against the vertical bar, repeat for the other direction and you're ready to mill.


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice mod!

My Clausing mill came with those.
I was quite happy to see them and still the original ones!

Andrew


----------

